# Coat type? Did your cockapoo look like this as a pup?



## Loki2018 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I'm new to this forum. Mu daughter and I just got a 8 wk cockapoo and he's a very smart boy. I'm just wondering about his coat type.
If someone else's cockpoo had a similar coat at 8-9 weeks and what the coat looks like now. 

His face and feet are super curly but his back is not as surly
Thanks in advance


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millies coat was like that when she was a pup until she had her first proper bath/shampoo and then it started to curl and now she permanently curly and when she gets wet in the rain the curls get tighter.


----------



## Loki2018 (Nov 26, 2018)

thanks for the reply. I'm just a bit concern because I saw that he has been shedding over the past few days and I know I should expect some hair but it seems like alot.

I hope it gets curlier with time. He is such a gem. Do you have a picture of her as a pup?


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Before we had Millie we did our research and we read that Cockapoos don't shed, Well, she does and being mostly white it shows up, when we empty the vacuum cleaner it's full of hair.


----------



## Loki2018 (Nov 26, 2018)

so does Millie shed alot? How often do you have to groom her?


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

This is Louis at10 week and now 2 , he doesn’t shed .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loki2018 (Nov 26, 2018)

Oh my goodness ! What a difference. I love his adult coat. Did he shed when he was a puppy?


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

No , not at all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Compared to other breeds of dog she doesn't shed a lot but it's there.We groom her ears and chin every day but she only gets a proper groom and shampoo once a month and a haircut every six/eight weeks depending on the time of the year.


----------



## Katmarie (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi yes my cockapoos coat is similar


----------

